# Starlings, English sparrows and Feral Pigeons?



## Alexx

Does anyone knows which Public State land in southeast have a good population of Starlings, English sparrows and Feral Pigeons?

Thanks


----------



## Critter

The state is covered with all three of them, take your pick and you'll run into them. BTW why?


----------



## Mickey Finn

I'd guess because the seasons open? As for pigeons, I usually have to trap my own. But any lands that are open to hunting near farming operations should have some.
Good luck!


----------



## M1Garand

There's no season on them, they're the 3 unprotected non game birds that can be shot at any time. Esp the starlings as they're cavity nesters and take a lot of nesting away from native birds.


----------



## Alexx

Critter said:


> The state is covered with all three of them, take your pick and you'll run into them. BTW why?


I usually hunt Starlings and Pigeons. They are good eaters if you know how to cook them. I went to three different State Lands but did not see any I usually see them around my neighbor hood but no hunting allowed


----------



## chris_kreiner

Nasty, you eat starlings:yikes: Was out at the farm yesterday just chatting with the old man when a couple starlings landed in the tree and conviced me to pull out the .17 HMR. (2) Birds + (2) Shots = (2) Feather Balls!! Gotta love what a .17 HMR does to them birds!!


----------



## Alexx

chris_kreiner said:


> Nasty, you eat starlings:yikes: Was out at the farm yesterday just chatting with the old man when a couple starlings landed in the tree and conviced me to pull out the .17 HMR. (2) Birds + (2) Shots = (2) Feather Balls!! Gotta love what a .17 HMR does to them birds!!


Can you use a .17 HMR in southeast Michigan public land? 
Starlings taste better than ducks if you know how to cook them


----------



## J-D

Alexx said:


> Can you use a .17 HMR in southeast Michigan public land?
> Starlings taste better than ducks if you know how to cook them


I don't want to be close minded but, I think I'll stick with the ducks


----------



## PaleRider

Alexx said:


> I usually hunt Starlings and Pigeons. They are good eaters if you know how to cook them. I went to three different State Lands but did not see any I usually see them around my neighbor hood but no hunting allowed


I've heard of blackbird pie but ........to each his own I guess.


----------



## ibthetrout

Alexx said:


> Can you use a .17 HMR in southeast Michigan public land?
> Starlings taste better than ducks if you know how to cook them


Sure you can! Lots of guys use them for squirrel. Might want to be aware of where the bullet is going to fly though.


----------



## Roosevelt

I'd have a hard time chokin' down a starling, let alone cleanin the nasty bugger, but I have, when a kid, ate pigeons and if I remember correctly they were quite tasty.

I'd think you could find em in any park around. The pigeons seem to hang around high tension wires, feed mills old builings, highway underpasses, etc.


----------



## LyonArmonial

can someone post up pics of the three target practice birds?


----------



## Alexx

LyonArmonial said:


> can someone post up pics of the three target practice birds?


I don't shoot them for targets. I shoot them for a good meal


----------



## Critter

Pidgeon I could eat, starling, no thanks, but more power to you.


----------



## T.J.

never ate a starling but i love me some pigeons.


----------



## population control

Hey TJ you killin them pigeon over decoy?
if so where do you get decoys, tons over pigeon up here in the thumb, but i usally just flush em out of the silos and barns and wait for them to come back at dark


----------



## franky

chris_kreiner said:


> Nasty, you eat starlings:yikes: Was out at the farm yesterday just chatting with the old man when a couple starlings landed in the tree and conviced me to pull out the .17 HMR. (2) Birds + (2) Shots = (2) Feather Balls!! Gotta love what a .17 HMR does to them birds!!


I can one up you, two birds, one 17 hmr shot, and please don't ask me how it happened hahaha, I'm still trying to figure it out, the second bird that dropped was 10 feet directly to the left of the targetted bird.  It was amazing thought, shows that ricochetts (sp?) do happen


----------



## Alexx

T.J. said:


> never ate a starling but i love me some pigeons.


Very nice Pics.  I never shot more than one


----------



## T.J.

population control said:


> Hey TJ you killin them pigeon over decoy?
> if so where do you get decoys, tons over pigeon up here in the thumb, but i usally just flush em out of the silos and barns and wait for them to come back at dark


yup. i got the decoys from kanutsons.


----------



## john warren

sparrow pie,,,,mmm once had my grandmother tell me don;t bring no more home till we use some of them up. man i was good with that daisy red rider.


----------

